# Deputy Sheriff Suzanne Waughtel Hopper



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Deputy Sheriff Suzanne Waughtel Hopper

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Clark County Sheriff's Office
Ohio*
End of Watch: Saturday, January 1, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 40
*Tour of Duty:* 12 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, January 1, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Shotgun
*Suspect Info:* Shot and killed
Deputy Sheriff Suzanne Hopper was shot and killed after responding to a call of a window being shot out at a trailer park in the town of Enon Beach.

Deputy Hopper responded to a call that a window had been shot out of a trailer at a trailer park. While conducting a preliminary investigation, Deputy Hopper observed a footprint. She took out a camera to photograph the evidence. As she took photographs, a male opened the door to his trainer and fired one shot and Deputy Hopper with a shotgun, killing her.

Additional Deputies and local officers arrived at the scene and surrounded the trailer. During a stand-off, the suspect opened fire, wounding a German Township Police Officer. The suspect was killed in the insuring gun-battle.

Deputy Hopper had served with the Clarke County Sheriff's Officer for 12 years. She is survived by her husband and two children.

Agency Contact Information
Clark County Sheriff's Office
120 N Fountaine Avenue
Springfield, OH 45502

Phone: (937) 521-2050

_*Please contact the Clark County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Deputy Hopper


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

How awful, and sad. RIP.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## JMody (Feb 20, 2008)

RIP Ma'am.


----------



## dallas03 (Aug 28, 2010)

Rest in Peace Deputy.


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

Rest easy.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Rest In Peace Deputy.










Deputy Suzanne Hopper was killed during the investigation at a trailer park campground in Enon, Ohio Photo: AP


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Deputy.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Rest in peace ma'am!​


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

RIP and salute to a brave officer. Prayers to her family


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------

